# Drawer Storage Cabinet Carcass Details



## A_Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

I had some people ask me to do a video on how I constructed the carcass of my drawer storage cabinet. I made one and figured I would share it with everyone here at WWT. 

It's pretty simple construction, maybe this will help someone.


----------



## Boss O' The Shop (Mar 21, 2012)

Good looking cabinets and suprisingly easy to build, once you explain how to do it! Thanks!


----------

